# Washington county



## Buckjunkie (Jun 29, 2011)

Washington County hunting club needs members. About 2000 acres of pines, swamp, clear cut, hardwood bottoms and wildlife. Deer, hogs, turkey, rabbits and doves. Looking for honest and responsible members to join. $600 per year. Contact club President at 770-983-3559. Thanks for your interest, happy hunting.


----------



## Buckjunkie (Jul 4, 2011)

We are trying to keep 30 members. We need 6 to complete our lease. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Buckjunkie (Jul 8, 2011)

The property is located south of Tennile. We are trying to keep 30 members. We have a few that only hog hunt in the off season and some that only turkey hunt. We have utilities and a bath house. The property is owned by several private owners. Most is timbers land.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jul 8, 2011)

are yall on the oconee river? if some of your hog hunters dont rejoin keep me in mind.


----------



## Buckjunkie (Aug 31, 2011)

We currently have no hog hunters. They got out due to members not wanting dogs. If you wanna hunt em from a stand come on down!


----------



## WVmountainMAN (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Buckjunkie this is Eric i talked to you Saturday about joining your club and maybe coming down this weekend and looking at the land if you could give me a call as soon as you can 678 975 7256


----------



## Buckjunkie (Aug 31, 2011)

WVmountainMAN said:


> Hey Buckjunkie this is Eric i talked to you Saturday about joining your club and maybe coming down this weekend and looking at the land if you could give me a call as soon as you can 678 975 7256



Will call tomorrow.


----------



## WVmountainMAN (Oct 9, 2011)

how much for the snappin turtle


----------

